
A shell command to create JSON: jo - fcambus
http://jpmens.net/2016/03/05/a-shell-command-to-create-json-jo/
======
mcaruso
Looks nice. I kind of like the allure of using this alongside `jq` as a kind
of read/write combo.

Is it possible to create entire hierarchies with this tool or just flat lists?
I imagine something like `jo x=$(jo y=...)`, but then you run into the problem
of differentiating between regular strings and subcommands.

~~~
fcambus
I pointed your comment to the author, and he updated the examples to mention
this possibility :

[https://github.com/jpmens/jo#examples](https://github.com/jpmens/jo#examples)

~~~
mcaruso
Thanks!

